

Show HN: Make Movies on the Go without Hassle - dangerden
http://2gzr.com

======
teemo_cute
Visited the website. Just my advice:

(1) The domain name is hard to remember. (2) On the home page the value
proposition isn't clear. Also, remember, benefits over features.

